# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Acrylic render not taking to external corners

## JontyG

Hi, 
We recently had some rendering done. Some of the rendered areas are blue board with aluminium (I think) external angles. The render is not adhering to the angle, and is flaking off or can be easily rubbed off by just running a hand over it. 
Is this normal? I haven't found any other posts alluding to this problem. 
Thanks,
Jonty

----------


## JontyG

:Feedback:  
Any advice, as to why this might be happening, or what can possibley be done about it would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
jonty

----------


## Blocker

Jonty,
What are the details of the product used...Have you had the person who applied the coating back to inspect?
Regards,
Blocker :Confused:

----------


## JontyG

I'm not too sure what the details are regarding the product used. 
The renderer is due back next week to have a look, I was just hoping I could get some insight from others so that I can hopefully avoid having the wool pulled over my eyes, 
If I can dig up some more info regarding the product used, I will post it up. 
Cheers,
Jonty

----------


## intertd6

Where you have rubbed it back to the metal is how the angle should have been finished initially with out that ragged broken edge, the render is not meant to be there on the corner if the correct corner angle has been used.
regards inter

----------


## myla

hi, 
yes spot on Intertd6,  
the "bead" of the angle should be slightly exposed and what has occurred with you is the renderer putting too much render build upover the exe 
ie. when the bead gets knocked/rubbed normally nothing comes of because nothing is there 
it can be difficult with rendering to get this exact because of ruff/irregular surfaces unlike plaster which is very smooth/uniform 
it can be easily patched and sponged to cover or entirely render over with a far more "sticky" render 
thanks

----------


## JontyG

Thanks for the responses. 
I had never noticed that sort of detail (i.e. exposed bead on the external corners). I realise that is what is done on plastered walls, but didn't realise the same detail was used when rendering. 
Regards,
Jonty

----------


## hotshot

a plasterer mate told me he doesnt use metal angle on externals because it rusts and causes problems down the track. sorry cant help with your original question

----------


## JontyG

My understanding is that most of the external corners available these days are aluminium, so rust should not be an issue. 
Jonty

----------


## NZAtlas

Aluminium oxides by the way. <O :Tongue:  I'm working with a plasterer who is using Sto products which is an acrylic render (he hates It by the way, no substitute for sand and cement he recons) and they have to use a metal primer to insure adhesion to the metal<O :Tongue:

----------

